# L/H Himi Doe



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

iv had this girl but today felt like pic day=] also she is prego=]


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

She's very pretty! What variety is the buck she was paired with?


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

silver tan buck


----------

